
Tornado on Twisted - webology
http://dustin.github.com/2009/09/12/tornado.html
======
moe
I can only repeat: Awesome!

I hope the FF guys will work with you to ensure that there will be only one
Tornado in the future and not two independent forks.

It always hurts to throw away code that you put your blood and sweat in (in
this case their custom network layer). But the advantages of rebasing this
onto twisted are overwhelming for both sides.

~~~
frognibble
It's not obvious to me that this is a win for Tornado users.

There's a cost to adding a dependency on Twisted. It's one more thing to
download. There's more code to understand when something goes wrong. And so
on.

What are the benefits to me as a web programmer? If I understand correctly, my
application will work as it did before. If that's true, then Twisted did not
add any win for me.

~~~
ovi256

      There's more code to understand
    

No it is not, he stated that overall he removed 1200+ SLOC.

~~~
mbrubeck
And added a 150,000-line dependency.

~~~
moe
Which has better test coverage and more users than the Tornado stack. Honestly
code quality would be the least of my concerns with twisted. If there's a
python project where the critical parts can be labeled "mature" then twisted
is it.

I criticize twisted for usability and documentation problems. But as the
underpinning for something else (with hopefully better usability) it seems
perfectly adequate.

------
tlrobinson
"although I’m sure there are still lines that need to be deleted before
everything works."

That's not something you hear very often :)

